# En la cocina el refrigerador empieza a sonar



## itsyou6271

¿cuál de las dos opciones sería la mejor traducción al Inglés de '_*En la cocina el refrigerador empieza a sonar*_'? ó ¿Habría una mejor traducción? Gracias

*- In the kitchen the fridge starts making noises.

- In the kitchen the fridge starts to sound.*


----------



## MiguelitOOO

The kitchen fridge has started making noise.


----------



## GOAT117

_"The refrigerator begins making noise in the kitchen."_ 
Hasta se puede evitar mencionar "la cocina" si solamente tiene un refrigerador. Si tiene mas de un refrigerador, entonces si es necesario especificar la cocina.


----------



## Mr.Dent

¨Fridge¨is slang. Unless you purposely wish to sound informal, I recommend using ¨refrigerator¨.


----------



## SuperScuffer

Mr.Dent said:


> ¨Fridge¨is slang. Unless you purposely wish to sound informal, I recommend using ¨refrigerator¨.



In BrE "refrigerator" sounds way too formal and we would just say "fridge".


----------



## Elixabete

In the kitchen the fridge starts buzzing????


----------



## Mr.Dent

SuperScuffer said:


> In BrE "refrigerator" sounds way too formal and we would just say "fridge".


Interesting. When I was young, my elders used to call it the icebox, a throwback to the old days when that was what they had. Nobody calls it the icebox nowadays.


----------



## sound shift

"The fridge is making a strange noise." No hace falta "in the kitchen": la otra persona sabrá dónde está el refrigerador.


----------



## Elixabete

sound shift said:


> "The fridge is making a strange noise." No hace falta "in the kitchen": la otra persona sabrá dónde está el refrigerador.


La situación es la misma en castellano y el que lo dijo escogió especificar " en la cocina el refrigerador empieza a sonar",  no veo por qué hay que eliminar esa información al traducir, a lo mejor esa persona tiene varios refrigeradores ( en la cocina, la despensa, el garaje...)


----------



## chileno

Elixabete said:


> La situación es la misma en castellano y el que lo dijo escogió especificar " en la cocina el refrigerador empieza a sonar",  no veo por qué hay que eliminar esa información al traducir, a lo mejor esa persona tiene varios refrigeradores ( en la cocina, la despensa, el garage...)


Pienso igual.

la cosa es que ...starts making noises.


----------



## pismo

*In the kitchen, the refrigerator began to make noise.
*
It's a pretty literal translation, but it sounds the most natural to me.


----------



## phantom2007

pismo said:


> *In the kitchen, the refrigerator began to make noise.
> *
> It's a pretty literal translation, but it sounds the most natural to me.



"sonar" seems to me that an alarm is triggered (my refrigarator at home sounds a loud alarm when the internal temperature in the deep freeze sections is over a certain limit).

My proposal:
"The refrigarator in the kitchen starts sounding an alarm"


----------



## Cenzontle

1. If you are thinking *logically*—as opposed to *literarily*—you may find "in the kitchen" unnecessary because that's the probable location of the (re)fri(d)ge(rator).
But as narration in a story—and without implying more than one fridge—
it could serve simply to *ease the introduction* of that appliance by first directing the reader's attention to its location.
Perhaps the preceding narration takes place in another room of the house.
Compare "We sat down to breakfast.  *Out in the street* the rumble of early morning traffic could be heard."

2. Does "empieza a sonar", with reference to a fridge, imply necessarily a *strange* or alarming noise?
Why not "the refrigerator begins to hum."  (Under normal conditions the compressor runs periodically, on and off.  It could begin to make its characteristic whir.)
Is the fridge malfunctioning, itsyou?


----------



## phantom2007

Cenzontle said:


> 1. If you are thinking *logically*—as opposed to *literarily*—you may find "in the kitchen" unnecessary because that's the probable location of the (re)fri(d)ge(rator).
> But as narration in a story—and without implying more than one fridge—
> it could serve simply to *ease the introduction* of that appliance by first directing the reader's attention to its location.
> Perhaps the preceding narration takes place in another room of the house.
> Compare "We sat down to breakfast.  *Out in the street* the rumble of early morning traffic could be heard."
> 
> 2. Does "empieza a sonar", with reference to a fridge, imply necessarily a *strange* or alarming noise?
> Why not "the refrigerator begins to hum."  (Under normal conditions the compressor runs periodically, on and off.  It could begin to make its characteristic whir.)
> Is the fridge malfunctioning, itsyou?


For me "sonar" evokes some sort of intentional sound, such as an alarm triggered by a door left open and not noise or whir. 
However, it could also be some creative writing or a peculiar expression of some latinamerican Spanish.
One should check if this sound or noise has some effect later in the text or is just an isolated detail


----------



## chileno

Cenzontle said:


> 1. If you are thinking *logically*—as opposed to *literarily*—you may find "in the kitchen" unnecessary because that's the probable location of the (re)fri(d)ge(rator).
> But as narration in a story—and without implying more than one fridge—
> it could serve simply to *ease the introduction* of that appliance by first directing the reader's attention to its location.
> Perhaps the preceding narration takes place in another room of the house.
> Compare "We sat down to breakfast.  *Out in the street* the rumble of early morning traffic could be heard."
> 
> 2. Does "empieza a sonar", with reference to a fridge, imply necessarily a *strange* or alarming noise?
> Why not "the refrigerator begins to hum."  (Under normal conditions the compressor runs periodically, on and off.  It could begin to make its characteristic whir.)
> Is the fridge malfunctioning, itsyou?



In number 1 there is no valid logic when in writing it serves to describe. The author chose to say In the kitchen, the refrigerator....etc

See?

I totally agree with you on point number 2.


----------



## Ciprianus

phantom2007 said:


> For me "sonar" evokes some sort of intentional sound, such as an alarm triggered by a door left open and not noise or whir.



Al leer "sonar" yo también pensé en un alarma, y hasta en un heladera con reproductor de CD.
Yo diría "En la cocina se oye el ruido de la heladera"


----------



## chileno

El problema es que en castellano no tenemos palabras que describan ruidos como se hace en inglés.

Whirring, humming and probably some more that i cannot think of at the moment.


----------



## Amapolas

chileno said:


> El problema es que en castellano no tenemos palabras que describan ruidos como se hace en inglés.
> 
> Whirring, humming and probably some more that i cannot think of at the moment.


I agree. 'Sonar' is a bit too vague. If it's an unusual noise, as in 'el refrigerador empezó a hacer un chirrido', I'd go with one of these. If it's some kind of alarm, Elixabete's idea sounds good.


----------



## Ciprianus

El problema es que no existe el verbo *ruidar.
Sonar *nunca debería ser usado como en 1., solo como en .11
El motor de una heladera no suena, ruida; un trueno no suena, ruida; una flauta suena, no ruida.

*sonar*
1. intr. Dicho de una cosa: Hacer o causar ruido.
11. tr. Tocar o tañer algo para que suene con arte y armonía


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Seguimos sin saber si es un ruido o una alarma. Aunque si respetamos el deseo de mencionar a la cocina, igualmente debemos respetar el deseo de que sea un ruido. 
Yo, irrespetuoso que soy, construí la oración en tiempo pasado porque pienso que se trata de una frase con tono de queja de algo ocurrido anteriormente a la mención del suceso (que el español no era preciso de origen). 
Como sea, no ha vuelto la forera a dar más pistas.


----------



## chileno

En castellano sonar es correcto Un refrigerador suena, puede hacer ruido, pero para mí hacer ruido, quizás se echó a perder o algo... el refrigerador suena con el sonido que siempre hacen los refrigeradores.

No?


----------



## MiguelitOOO

chileno said:


> En castellano sonar es correcto Un refrigerador suena, puede hacer ruido, pero para mí hacer ruido, quizás se echó a perder o algo... el refrigerador suena con el sonido que siempre hacen los refrigeradores.
> 
> No?


Cuando el sonido es incómodo de escuchar, entonces “sonar” y “ruido” se vuelven sinónimos.
Porque ruido siempre hace referencia a sonidos “feos”.
El resto de las ocasiones “sonar” hace referencia a sonidos “dignos” de ser apreciados a voluntad.


Edito... Tienes razón @chileno, los refrigeradores suenan todo el tiempo. Sólo hacen ruido cuando presentan problemas de funcionamiento.


----------



## Rodrigo gomez

Yo tengo una duda un poco fuera de contexto , porque se usa " Begin" y no "start " para decir que empieza a hacer ruido , que se debe usar ?


MiguelitOOO said:


> Cuando el sonido es incómodo de escuchar, entonces “sonar” y “ruido” se vuelven sinónimos.
> Porque ruido siempre hace referencia a sonidos “feos”.
> El resto de las ocasiones “sonar” hace referencia a sonidos “dignos” de ser apreciados a voluntad.


----------



## MiguelitOOO

Rodrigo gomez said:


> Yo tengo una duda un poco fuera de contexto , porque se usa " Begin" y no "start " para decir que empieza a hacer ruido , que se debe usar ?


¡¡¡Muy buena pregunta!!!
En este hilo, los nativos usaron “begin”, y los hispanos dijimos “start”.
No te puedo contestar si ambas palabras  serían correctas porque no lo sé, pero estoy pensando en “empezar”, “comenzar” e “iniciar”.
¿Será opcional?
Ojalá alguien nos explique!!!!!
Saludos.


----------



## Mr.Dent

_Start _and _begin _are synonyms in the case of the refrigerator starting/beginning to make noise. It doesn't matter which one you use in this particular context.
However, sometimes _start _can imply causation whereas _begin _does not. For example, you start a car. You do not begin a car.


----------



## phantom2007

Mr.Dent said:


> _Start _and _begin _are synonyms in the case of the refrigerator starting/beginning to make noise. It doesn't matter which one you use in this particular context.
> However, sometimes _start _can imply causation whereas _begin _does not. For example, you start a car. You do not begin a car.


Yo creo que en este caso el contexto es imprescindible. Se necesita saber qué consecuenciad trae ese "sonar" para entender o imaginar qué tipo de sonido produce el refrigerador y encontrar la traducción correcta.
Si el autor del hilo ya no aparece, creo que no se puede avanzar más.


----------



## chileno

phantom2007 said:


> Yo creo que en este caso el contexto es imprescindible. Se necesita saber qué consecuenciad trae ese "sonar" para entender o imaginar qué tipo de sonido produce el refrigerador y encontrar la traducción correcta.
> Si el autor del hilo ya no aparece, creo que no se puede avanzar más.



Correcto. Pero como aduje en una respuesta anteriormente en castellano no tenemos términos que representen y diferencien ruidos de sonidos.

Para mí si digo "el refrigerador está haciendo ruidos" claramente son "sonidos" que no son normales que un refrigerador haga. Si digo "El refrigerador está sonando" tenemos que explicar "suena como siempre" o "suena raro" o "está haciendo ruidos raros" etc..

Ves?


----------



## Mr.Dent

Rodrigo gomez said:


> Yo tengo una duda un poco fuera de contexto , porque se usa " Begin" y no "start " para decir que empieza a hacer ruido , que se debe usar ?





MiguelitOOO said:


> ¡¡¡Muy buena pregunta!!!
> En este hilo, los nativos usaron “begin”, y los hispanos dijimos “start”.
> No te puedo contestar si ambas palabras serían correctas porque no lo sé, pero estoy pensando en “empezar”, “comenzar” e “iniciar”.
> ¿Será opcional?
> Ojalá alguien nos explique!!!!!





Mr.Dent said:


> _Start _and _begin _are synonyms in the case of the refrigerator starting/beginning to make noise. It doesn't matter which one you use in this particular context.
> However, sometimes _start _can imply causation whereas _begin _does not. For example, you start a car. You do not begin a car.





phantom2007 said:


> Yo creo que en este caso el contexto es imprescindible. Se necesita saber qué consecuenciad trae ese "sonar" para entender o imaginar qué tipo de sonido produce el refrigerador y encontrar la traducción correcta.


Siempre el contexto es imprescindible. Pero en este caso se puede usar _start _o _begin _y no importa el tipo de sonido.


----------



## chileno

Mr.Dent said:


> Siempre el contexto es imprescindible. Pero en este caso se puede usar _start _o _begin _y no importa el tipo de sonido.



Opino lo mismo.

En castellano es lo mismo con Comenzar-principiar- empezar


----------



## lingobingo

*En la cocina el refrigerador empieza a sonar.*

As suggested by Cenzontle in #13, it's impossible to come up with the most appropriate way of expressing this in English without knowing the context.

Another possibility is: [In the kitchen] the buzz of the fridge started up.


----------



## Amapolas

Well, it seems the OP can't or won't provide context, so we'll remain in the dark until they appear.


----------

